
Show HN: GitHub user search engine - alexandersingh
http://www.wearedomino.com/github
======
alexandersingh
We've built a Github user search engine to help people find great developers
based on their Github activity. We've improved upon Github's own user search
in a few ways:

1\. We filter out the stuff that doesn't matter: We filter out forked repos
that weren't built on, and only display code that's relevant to the search
query.

2\. Expanded ranking & sorting options: Developers can be sorted based on how
many code contributions they've made, how many watchers their code has, or how
many times their relevant code has been forked, giving you a quick way to find
the most prolific coders for the technology you need, or the code most
endorsed by their peers.

3\. Improved location search: You can search accurately for developers within
any city, metro area, region, or country.

4\. A single click to view your code: We link directly to a developer's
relevant repositories.

The search engine today includes over 40,000 Github users who have more than
50 followers. Together they've created over 470,000 repositories, with more
than 12 million commits, and 14 million watchers.

We can only improve the product with your feedback and criticism, so please
don't hold back. :)

~~~
davemackintosh
Looks really cool, great work dude.

~~~
alexandersingh
Thank you, Dave. Don't forget to search for yourself! ;)

